# Favorite scorpion enclosures



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm curious as to what people most like to use for housing their scorpions. For me, I would desire something that could accommodate at least 4-6" of substrate and still have a decent amount of space between the substrate and the top, a container with a secure and appropriate lid, a container that is spacious enough to afford active species some room to wander, and a container that is clear. Exoterras are wonderful, but as I suspect most of you do, I plan to have a large collection and seeing as I'm not Bill Gates, I can afford to put my scorps and Ts up in such pricey suites. 
So far, I'm leaning towards stocking up on 5,10, and 20 gallon long aquariums, next $1 per gallon sale I find. They seem the most practical and the lids can be customized for desert or high humidity scorpions. One other ideal characteristic would be ease of fitting several of a readily available shelving unit of some sort. I foresee building a shelving unit, in the very near future.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 24, 2017)

When I was first getting into the hobby i wanted nice big realistic enclosures for my scorps. But as the collection grew and after experimenting with all different types of enclosures from tubberware . To fish tanks. To small acrylic stuff. You come you realise the huge stuff just isn't necessary and takes up way to much space if you have a large collection.... by far my favorite enclosure that are made ready to go are the Exo  Terra breeder boxes. They house all my scorps perfectly fine.. And I have a few small acryclic  (hobby lobby) display cases I put holes in for my smaller scorps 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 old pic of a few of the exo terra breeder boxes .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jun 24, 2017)

I love the aqueon glass enclosures. They are great for customization, as you can buy them without lids and make your own. So long as you stocked up on them, you could divide 5 and 10 gal enclosures to fit slings/juvies/small species. All it takes is some properly cut acrylic and some silicon  Here are examples of two I have made, one being used and one is awaiting guests  The first is a 20 gal divided enclosure for my Hadogenes species. They have been doing pretty well, and it looks great. The second is one I did recently, I divided a 2.5 gal enclosure for future desert slings. To me, I love the look of these style enclosures. They help save space and can be customized to whatever size section you want  Easy to make, I am no DIY man myself and even I could make these look decent. Here are pics:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 24, 2017)

At $25+ for the exoterra breeder box, the aquariums are still looking like the most economical option.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 24, 2017)

$25 ouch. I got mine for $10 a pop. And my little acrylic enclosures are about $5-$8 a pop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 24, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> $25 ouch. I got mine for $10 a pop. And my little acrylic enclosures are about $5-$8 a pop


Where did you find yours for $10?


----------



## Rugg the bug man (Jun 24, 2017)

With 50+ the majority of mine are in different sizes of Tupperware but a few of my adults specimens have nicer digs, biggest being a 10gln I keep 3 of my Parabuthus mossambicensis in and a 5gln for my (Tunisian) female Androctonus australis hector and another  5gln I've got a pair of Androctonus baluchicus in 
(IMO) Once you've got a few dozen it's much more economical to go the Tupperware route and so much easier to maintain them and organize them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 24, 2017)

I like the depth on aquariums. A shallow container with hots, especially arboreal species, like Tityus, make me uneasy. I'm comfortable around hots, but I also like to eliminate variables that could lead to an envenomation.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 25, 2017)

I picked mine up from a reptile store local to me. They have them cheaper than what I see them go for online. Maybe they get a better deal through vender. And my display cases i pick up from hobby lobby and pop ventilation holes


----------



## RTTB (Jun 25, 2017)

Due to the amount I keep I use plastic jars deli cups Tupperware etc.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 25, 2017)

I love the exo terra breeder boxes as well! And definitely cheaper to get them at reptile stores. Smallest ones are like $8. Also, they're extremely well-made for the price. They can stack, and have little side doors to drop food in without having to unstack them. Don't let the looks fool you. Even though they look very much like the average kritter keeper, they are built WAY better IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 25, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> I love the exo terra breeder boxes as well! And definitely cheaper to get them at reptile stores. Smallest ones are like $8. Also, they're extremely well-made for the price. They can stack, and have little side doors to drop food in without having to unstack them. Don't let the looks fool you. Even though they look very much like the average kritter keeper, they are built WAY better IMO.


Oh sooooooo much better  than the KKs  I have a few KKs  for my really small scorps but  I dislike them. Their narrow and the The lids suck and are hard to pop off sometimes. Breeder boxes  are way more recommended for anybody who wants a clean . Practical. Stackable, matching enclosures and the extra slots for feeding and watering help. If the enclosures are stacked properly you can do all your feeding without removing anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm liking the breeder boxes more and more, it's just finding a local seller or an online source that will discount quantity purchases. I'd prefer a little more height, but I have 24" tongs and can and will always place the breeder box in a larger, deeper tote, when needing to remove the lid or transfer the scorp, so no escapes are possible.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 25, 2017)

They can house any! Scorp  they house all my stuff from my parabuthas, Australis,  hottentottas.  On the other hand. Not so ideal for Arboreal sp. Climbers.  Or heterometrus sp. That require real deep substrate and high humidity and I always! Place these containers in a larger plastic bin when re housing . Cleaning.  Etc..


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 26, 2017)

All my scorps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 26, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> All my scorps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that calcium supplement in the center for the scorps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 26, 2017)

No for the leopard geckos on the dresser above them


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 26, 2017)

I like the large, round, display containers, they use at herp shows, too, but I have a while to worry, since everything is coming as slings.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 26, 2017)

Extensionofgreen said:


> I like the large, round, display containers, they use at herp shows, too, but I have a while to worry, since everything is coming as slings.


I love these containers. I wish I knew where to get them lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 26, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> I love these containers. I wish I knew where to get them lol


SAME!!


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 26, 2017)

Found these, but there're ones out there that have a clear lid, without the distracting adornment around the edge.
https://www.joshsfrogs.com/round-container-and-lid-128-oz.html

And a smaller option:
http://www.tsksupply.com/pwp-64-oz-50-count-1/

This looks golden!
http://www.tsksupply.com/pwp-128-oz-25-count/#PhotoSwipe1498488756539

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice finds!!


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 26, 2017)

Extensionofgreen said:


> This looks golden!
> http://www.tsksupply.com/pwp-128-oz-25-count/#PhotoSwipe1498488756539


 Those are great!
 I buy those from a vendor locally, $2 each my cost, others pay $4.75 per.
 Not enough depth for the Heterometrus species, but the Pandinus call them "home".


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 26, 2017)

@ArachnoDrew who is that small and lovely on your avatar? I NEED one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 26, 2017)

That would be my Favorite little girl in my collection Uroplectes Chubbi... I was very lucky in being able to obtain her... she's mature female, tiny but amazing looking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 26, 2017)

She is AMAZING. So, these are exceedingly rare? Are they virtually unobtainable?


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 26, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Those are great!
> I buy those from a vendor locally, $2 each my cost, others pay $4.75 per.
> Not enough depth for the Heterometrus species, but the Pandinus call them "home".


Lucky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jun 26, 2017)

Extensionofgreen said:


> She is AMAZING. So, these are exceedingly rare? Are they virtually unobtainable?


I would consider them rare. I believe @gromgrom has worked with  them and @Scorpionluva is trying to breed but is stuck with  a few females and no males to breed

I Would imagine the only other way would be to find a good uroplectes breeder over seas and order direct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoshBC (Jun 26, 2017)

I only keep a few, so I use terrariums. I'll take a couple new pics. My Androctonus Amoreuxi is on my dresser. She's a female, just molted to 8i after our move a couple weeks ago. My Androctonus Australis Hector is on the bottom of my bookshelf. He's looking good and plump again, getting ready to molt to 6i.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButhidaeBomb (Jun 26, 2017)

I get my deli cups from LLL reptile.  vista pet supply is the wholesale side if you qualify.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy (Jun 28, 2017)

I use Sterilite shoe boxes for each of my scorpions. I got each of them for $1 at Home Depot (though they aren't selling them at my local one anymore ). They are big enough for my scorpions to live in for their entire lives and can be used as breeding boxes too. Would love to start getting more delicups too. I practically use any container I can find at this point lol! My H.arizonensis is in a glass enclosure so she's pretty much my only display xD


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't trust those kids on the $1 plastic shoe boxes at Home Depot. I think I hit pay dirt with the breeder boxes and the round display containers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vespers (Jun 29, 2017)

Extensionofgreen said:


> So far, I'm leaning towards stocking up on 5,10, and 20 gallon long aquariums, next $1 per gallon sale I find.


 In the Petco dollar per gallon sales, the 5 1/2 gallon tanks aren't included in the sale. 10 gallon, 20 Gallon (Long and High), and 29 gallons are the only ones. The 40 breeders and 55 gallon tanks are 50% off, as are 75 gallons in participating stores. Next one starts on July 9th and runs through August 19th.


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Stugy (Jun 29, 2017)

Extensionofgreen said:


> I don't trust those kids on the $1 plastic shoe boxes at Home Depot. I think I hit pay dirt with the breeder boxes and the round display containers.


They are cheap, have a nice size, and get the job done. I don't see much of a problem with that  Especially when I'm really the only one in the house who actually cares about the inverts so I'm the only one who actually bothers to look at them. No need for a display in my case. The base is see-through so I like to grab my flashlight at night and look at my little scorpions running around.


----------



## Extensionofgreen (Jun 29, 2017)

It was supposed to say LIDS, not kids. They aren't snug enough for me to keep Tityus, Androctonus, Parabuthus, or anything else I might acquire with stronger than bee sting venom and/or a flattened body and arboreal lifestyle.


----------

